# Hackberry Rod & Gun ducks hunting



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

DUCK SEASON IS OPEN IN SOUTHWEST LOUISIANA AND WE GOT LOTS OF DUCKS
Great season so far for all of our duck hunters here in the marsh, All I can say is â€œWE GOT DUCKSâ€ . The first 9 days have been awesome. Our hunters have harvested almost 1700 ducks from our blinds in the marsh. Our hunt is a Gentlemanâ€™s experience not anything like your grand paws hunt. No waders, no hip boots. Just ankle or knee boots. YOU NEVER GET YOUR FEET WET. We have some openings between now and Christmas so call Tanya at 888.762.3391 let her hook you up. https://hackberryrodandgun.com/photo-gallery/nggallery/photos/november-2020-photos


----------

